# Monument to Failure



## abraxas (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm looking for something to criticise in this one and failing miserably. The only thing I can think is that it might be worth getting a little closer to the subject, so that we can pick up in the texture of the old wood, but to do that means losing something else. Nice piece of work I think.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

What makes this image great to me is the wonderful contrast of late day golden sunlight and the crystal clear blue sky.  That coupled with streaks of tall grass in the foregound give it a very nice composition.  

Very good job capturing this particular view!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 14, 2007)

That sky is intense and the title is perfect!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the transition of colors from from to back...oh, and the shadows on the little outhouse.  Well done.


----------



## Roger (Sep 15, 2007)

taken at the right time of day, I like the composition with all the elements coming together to create the title. I commented on another photo today that had a 50-50 horizon and this one also works due to the foreground interest leading into the scene.


----------



## Patrolman Pat (Sep 15, 2007)

I love it. It reminds me of the Australian outback, which is an area I love to visit. Great colours and textures and wonderful lighting.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you everybody.  This was an unplanned stop as I drove by the dirt road turnoff hurrying to another spot for sunset.  I couldn't pickup what I wanted without the 50-50 horizon so I did the best I could.


----------



## pursuer (Sep 16, 2007)

Very strange, it seems that I am the only person that can't see the photo?!

EDIT: I have even tried using internet explorer instead of my usual firefox and still nothing is showing up, I'm stumped.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 16, 2007)

pursuer said:


> Very strange, it seems that I am the only person that can't see the photo?!
> 
> EDIT: I have even tried using internet explorer instead of my usual firefox and still nothing is showing up, I'm stumped.



Sorry, having problems with the server today- Bell Canada in Victoria is 'fixin' something and has been wreaking havoc with the machines since early this morning.


----------



## Patrolman Pat (Sep 17, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Thank you everybody. This was an unplanned stop as I drove by the dirt road turnoff hurrying to another spot for sunset. I couldn't pickup what I wanted without the 50-50 horizon so I did the best I could.


 
In don't mind the 50/50 horizon in this shot. Like the Australian outback this shot has a big sky which adds to a feeling of vastness. Plus the variety of colours in the sky is good/


----------



## abraxas (Sep 17, 2007)

Patrolman Pat said:


> In don't mind the 50/50 horizon in this shot. Like the Australian outback this shot has a big sky which adds to a feeling of vastness. Plus the variety of colours in the sky is good/



Thanks Pat.  I was happy that the foreground had some shadows to it.  I first thought to shoot with a low horizon but wanted to save that for this shot;

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93986

I think I'd like the outback.


----------



## BoblyBill (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice shot again man. I like all that everyone else likes about the one.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 17, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> Nice shot again man. I like all that everyone else likes about the one.



Thanks!-


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 17, 2007)

A beautiful image...love the warm colours, and the title is very apt. Well done!


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done.  I am wondering about the transition of the sky ... what that enhanced in post processing or "it is what it is" type of thing.

Gary


----------



## abraxas (Sep 17, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> A beautiful image...love the warm colours, and the title is very apt. Well done!



Thank you!



Seefutlung said:


> Nicely done.  I am wondering about the transition of the sky ... what that enhanced in post processing or "it is what it is" type of thing.
> 
> Gary



Thanks; CP filter & curve little bit to bring out the yellow.

You make it out to the desert ever?

-crpp, now I see a sensor spot..


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 18, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You make it out to the desert ever?
> 
> -crpp, now I see a sensor spot..



Not in the summer ... lol.  I have a place in Palm Springs that I haven't been to in years.  Maybe when it cools off ... got any shooting ideas?

Gary


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nominated it as one of the photo of the month candidates.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 18, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> Not in the summer ... lol.  I have a place in Palm Springs that I haven't been to in years.  Maybe when it cools off ... got any shooting ideas?
> 
> Gary



Sure.  I have an out of the way spot in the park mind that'd be fun to share.  Downside is that it'd be best at sunrise.  Some easy hiking but not too much.  I'll be out there just about every weekend through mid-November.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 18, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Nominated it as one of the photo of the month candidates.



Cool- Thanks!


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 18, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Sure. I have an out of the way spot in the park mind that'd be fun to share. Downside is that it'd be best at sunrise. Some easy hiking but not too much. I'll be out there just about every weekend through mid-November.


 

Early part of November and I'm in.  Second half of November is tied up with birthdays and Thankgiving. 

Seefutlung@yahoo.com

Gary


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## abraxas (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Kent.


----------

